# Can anyone get 2 + upcoming blocks?



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I am really new at flex, my only station is the local Whole Foods. I really enjoy it though, no passengers in my car and really good tips that average about four dollars per stop.

my issue is the lack of available blocks. Also, my question is simple, does the app allow you to accept more than one block, ever?

on Friday evening an offer popped up for Sunday 330 to 5:30 PM, I took it and it went on my calendar. over the next 24 hours I saw no new offers. Then, about 3 AM I just happened to check the app and saw a block available from 7:30 PM to 9:30 PM on the same Sunday, I accepted it and went back to sleep. When I woke up, only my original 330 block was in the app, the 730 block had disappeared.

has anyone ever had more than one block scheduled at once? Do I have a setting incorrect? Do they only allow people that have been there a while to accept more than one block?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

There is no limit to accept offers that you see. BUT the offers will be separated by at least 30 min from the end of one block to start of new. Also, I have found that now additional instant offers will only show after the ETF (not your last drop) for your current one has expired.
My guess is that you misread the AM/PM time and slept thru it. I've done it. Exact same scenario. If you don't get an email saying you missed your block in a day or so, then it remains a mystery, but not a policy.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow, I hope I didn’t miss a block.

I didn’t get any notifications from the app saying I had a block coming up.

So it is possible to receive more than one block at a time as long as they are separated by at least 30 minutes?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Grocery blocks usually don't come out in advance, usually as they are being prepared. I've only seen one or 2 come out at a time usually overlapping so you could get just one anyways.

The weekly blocks that come out usually for the new drivers can take one every day. I used to be able to take a week of them at a time. Now it seems they are only letting you take one or 2 and the rest disappear.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Wow, I hope I didn't miss a block.
> 
> I didn't get any notifications from the app saying I had a block coming up.
> 
> So it is possible to receive more than one block at a time as long as they are separated by at least 30 minutes?


Yes, but like Jax said, Whole foods "blocks" are pretty uncommon now. Usually they are "instant offers", which will pop only to you and need to be accepted within 30 seconds. You need to be fairly close to the store to get them.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes I've had I think as many as 6 blocks booked for the upcoming week once. Maybe it was 5 I had at once and grabbed the 6th mid-week or something, don't remember. I have 3-4 per week normally, have had as few as 2.

I don't use any bots or any other form of assistance, I just take whatever comes to me easily.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

It just seems so random and unpredictable. I was able to get blocks five days in a row last week, now nothing for two days. I did receive an offer to work five days from now, from 8 to 10 PM. Does anyone know how the algorithm works? Is there anything you can do to get more offers?


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Last week as soon as I grabbed a Sunday block, all Monday and Tuesday blocks dissapeared and came back 6 hours later (by then the good blocks were gone). This week I was able to get Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday.

It is possible that last week all the blocks were gone in the span of a refresh but I think that is unlikely.


----------

